# For all you fisher persons out there



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Came across this very useful site the other day, worthwhile registering, was anyone aware World Carp Fishing Championships been held here last month?

Portugal Pesca :: Verificar tópico - Uma manh no Parque Verde


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

And this one for the sea fishers
O Sítio do Pescador - - Pesca em Portugal


----------

